# On my mind



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2016)

This has been on my mind lately and I may sound a little soft by saying this but I feel that if one person could benefit from it, it is worth it . 
With the holiday season here there are a lot of people who are depressed for whatever reason. As most of you know I lost a brother to depression during the holiday season two years ago. While we may not lose someone there are still those out there that could use a friendly face. A warm smile or just a simple conversation. Maybe somebody is down on their luck and could use a handmade gift to use as a Christmas gift. I guess what I am saying is that if we could be on the lookout for someone who may need a little incourging this time of year, then could we try and spread some love. Who knows. Maybe it will be our words or our money or our turning that we gift to them that will help someone that needs it. Remember, not everybody gets the good breaks. 
I plan to pay extra attention to my fellow people as I go about my day the next couple of weeks. Maybe you will also. 
Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 9 | Sincere 11


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 10, 2016)

@Tclem it's hard to take someone serious who has a child sitting on a toilet for an avatar

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> @Tclem it's hard to take someone serious who has a child sitting on a toilet for an avatar


I do have another side to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I do have another side to me


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I do have another side to me



WE know - Please do not show us yer backside- Hard enough to get image out of mind as it is..........

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2016)

Kidding aside it is a very good time of year to count your lucky stars. To thank those you love. And to lend a helping hand to those less fortunate. Sure does not take much to lift someone's spirits.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WE know - Please do not show us yer backside- Hard enough to get image out of mind as it is..........


Get back in bed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Get back in bed



Nope got to get rid of the white stuff- 22 and snowing- normally does not snow much when it is this cold- good thing is when it does it is very lightweight snow- bad thing- It is COLD!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nope got to get rid of the white stuff- 22 and snowing- normally does not snow much when it is this cold- good thing is when it does it is very lightweight snow- bad thing- It is COLD!!!!


Yep it's cold here. 28 and the sun is out. Bundle up to where I'm hot. Fixing to start stripping in the stand. To hot to hunt now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> someone who may need a little incourging


Great post, but I'm going to "incourge" you to ask Paxton to teach you English this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 10, 2016)

Great Post Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2016)

SENC said:


> Great post, but I'm going to "incourge" you to ask Paxton to teach you English
> Had tears in my eyes man. Couldn't see well. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 10, 2016)

Just know I'm always here for you, @Tclem.

Unless you're here... then I'll be somewhere else for you.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 10, 2016)

@Mike1950 i have to cut the grass today...it's a balmy 66 degrees out but I think I will survive

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## deltatango (Dec 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> This has been on my mind lately and I may sound a little soft by saying this but I feel that if one person could benefit from it, it is worth it .
> With the holiday season here there are a lot of people who are depressed for whatever reason. As most of you know I lost a brother to depression during the holiday season two years ago. While we may not lose someone there are still those out there that could use a friendly face. A warm smile or just a simple conversation. Maybe somebody is down on their luck and could use a handmade gift to use as a Christmas gift. I guess what I am saying is that if we could be on the lookout for someone who may need a little incourging this time of year, then could we try and spread some love. Who knows. Maybe it will be our words or our money or our turning that we gift to them that will help someone that needs it. Remember, not everybody gets the good breaks.
> I plan to pay extra attention to my fellow people as I go about my day the next couple of weeks. Maybe you will also.
> Merry Christmas



Sorry for your loss Tony. It's a tough thing to loose a family member. The holiday season does bring out depression for sure.
That kind of thing can be on anyone's mind that it has happened to.
Hope you will be able to get through the holidays without too much hindsight and replay.
I do my best work during the holidays, I try to stay busy in the shop.

Happy holidays to you -

Mark

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Sorry for your loss Tony. It's a tough thing to loose a family member. The holiday season does bring out depression for sure.
> That kind of thing can be on anyone's mind that it has happened to.
> Hope you will be able to get through the holidays without too much hindsight and replay.
> I do my best work during the holidays, I try to stay busy in the shop.
> ...


Thank you. I'm rememinded this time of year but I try to help someone else out to make me feel better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2016)

Great post Tony! It's an excellent reminder to try and uplift people when you can, especially during the holidays. I would add to tell those close to you that you love them and how much they mean to you. As we've witnessed here recently, we can lose someone in the blink of an eye and I've lost people that didn't know how I felt about them. It's a tough thing to realize in hindsight. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2016)

Good points from all of you. Sometimes I think we get so cought up in our own lives and the rat race that we forget to look around and actually see what is going on in other folks lives.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Dec 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> This has been on my mind lately and I may sound a little soft by saying this but I feel that if one person could benefit from it, it is worth it .
> With the holiday season here there are a lot of people who are depressed for whatever reason. As most of you know I lost a brother to depression during the holiday season two years ago. While we may not lose someone there are still those out there that could use a friendly face. A warm smile or just a simple conversation. Maybe somebody is down on their luck and could use a handmade gift to use as a Christmas gift. I guess what I am saying is that if we could be on the lookout for someone who may need a little incourging this time of year, then could we try and spread some love. Who knows. Maybe it will be our words or our money or our turning that we gift to them that will help someone that needs it. Remember, not everybody gets the good breaks.
> I plan to pay extra attention to my fellow people as I go about my day the next couple of weeks. Maybe you will also.
> Merry Christmas


Thanks for the uplifting message Tony. I have suffered with depression since1970. I can.t tell you how much talking to other people can help when you get down. There are people out there who are willing to help, just ask. 22 veterans commit suicide every day and that is a tragedy. if anyone needs to talk pm me. God bless all of you. This forum and the people are great for what ails you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2016)

CWS said:


> Thanks for the uplifting message Tony. I have suffered with depression since1970. I can.t tell you how much talking to other people can help when you get down. There are people out there who are willing to help, just ask. 22 veterans commit suicide every day and that is a tragedy. if anyone needs to talk pm me. God bless all of you. This forum and the people are great for what ails you.


And the sad part of it all is that people don't even know what depression really is. They think you are just unhappy, they don't realize that it is so much more than that. But it is a serious condition that can effect a person physically as well as mentally. And often times when a person has it they don't even know that they do.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 11, 2016)

well said missipian! 

There are a lot of people out there in need of help somehow. I lost a friend a few years back to something that if he would have alerted even one of us there would have been 20 guys in his driveway to help him. He hid his demons so well it wasn't until his final day we all found out what was really going on. Tough to see that stuff happen. 

And I feel the same as @CWS if anyone ever just needs to "chat" I'm here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> well said missipian!
> 
> There are a lot of people out there in need of help somehow. I lost a friend a few years back to something that if he would have alerted even one of us there would have been 20 guys in his driveway to help him. He hid his demons so well it wasn't until his final day we all found out what was really going on. Tough to see that stuff happen.
> 
> And I feel the same as @CWS if anyone ever just needs to "chat" I'm here.



I am very glad to hear that offer... I really to chat about yer secret fishin holes where ya catch all those fabulous trout....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 14, 2016)

@Tclem - Great post Tony. Nuff said

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2016)

Great post Tony. It's not only holidays that we need to keep an eye on people, but everyday. 
Sometimes you can't see the pain they are in. Sometimes it's a spur of the moment decision. 
I lost a close friend a couple years ago to suicide, and I almost lost my younger brother last year. 
Sad that people do this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Great post Tony. It's not only holidays that we need to keep an eye on people, but everyday.
> Sometimes you can't see the pain they are in. Sometimes it's a spur of the moment decision.
> I lost a close friend a couple years ago to suicide, and I almost lost my younger brother last year.
> Sad that people do this.


Yep. When we lost my brother we knew nothing was going on.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 14, 2016)

That's a great sentiment Tony and I didn't know you had lost your brother. You are a strong sumbich.

Just spit balling here but what if we collectively make a resolution in 2017 to start a fund we could all put a little in when we can that will grow through the year and use it for a charitable donation to something that puts action to our thoughts. I would vote to do it in the name of Kevin. 

If we can't afford cash deposits we have lots of good people on here with store fronts or do shows. If you can cover the shipping to someone they could sell it and donate the money back to the fund. 

There are other ideas and opportunities to support something like this and if done right and advertised we could bolster our ranks and this could grow into something that will keep Kevin going for a very long time.

That is a WB the leprechaun would be proud of.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's a great sentiment Tony and I didn't know you had lost your brother. You are a strong sumbich.
> 
> Just spit balling here but what if we collectively make a resolution in 2017 to start a fund we could all put a little in when we can that will grow through the year and use it for a charitable donation to something that puts action to our thoughts. I would vote to do it in the name of Kevin.
> 
> ...


Yes, he lost his battle thanksgiving weekend. 34 years old. Been tough. First year I haven't played baseball or softball was this year. Count me in.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's a great sentiment Tony and I didn't know you had lost your brother. You are a strong sumbich.
> 
> Just spit balling here but what if we collectively make a resolution in 2017 to start a fund we could all put a little in when we can that will grow through the year and use it for a charitable donation to something that puts action to our thoughts. I would vote to do it in the name of Kevin.
> 
> ...



Great idea Don, I'm in. Tony


----------

